# HOB Filter/Heater Combo



## PaulInKingston (Dec 4, 2005)

Are there any HOB's on the market that have a compartment in the filter itself to put a heater. This would be great for a small tank with limited space.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I haven't seen any yet, but there are in-line heaters for caniter filters.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2006)

i think its tetra-tec filter that has that combo.


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

I know of one BUT it isn't for SMALL tanks.
It's Water Wonders.
Fake rock/log stuff.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

http://www.tetra-fish.com/catalog/product.aspx?id=285 Mike is right. Its optional, but possible.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I personally avoid units that do multiple things like that because you're pretty much stuck with their crap when something breaks. I'd rather get individual components that are cheaper and I can find better things for if they need replacing.


----------



## HybridS130 (Aug 27, 2006)

Boxermom said:


> I personally avoid units that do multiple things like that because you're pretty much stuck with their crap when something breaks. I'd rather get individual components that are cheaper and I can find better things for if they need replacing.



Ditto!. . . . . . .


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

dont they have heaters that stick on the back of your tank if you have a small tank... and like heat it through the glass?

-me


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I just use a standard 25w VisiTherm heater in all of my small tanks. Works fine.


----------



## HybridS130 (Aug 27, 2006)

predator said:


> dont they have heaters that stick on the back of your tank if you have a small tank... and like heat it through the glass?
> 
> -me



Those are made for terrariums and are not to be used on aquariums because the heat can cause the glass to crack.


----------



## PaulInKingston (Dec 4, 2005)

My line of thinking was for a 10 gallon tank, it would be good as it takes up less room where room is at a premium.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I have 25w heaters in everything from a 1g and up. Spaces is at a premium, yes, but they are small enough that they don't take up much swimming space.


----------



## PaulInKingston (Dec 4, 2005)

Tanks for all the info.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

you can get fully submersible 5 watt heaters and 10 watt heaters that are very small, twice as small is the 25 watt in question. Just have to hunt for them as they are not stocked by all fish stores. I had 1 for my 10g and it worked fine for my ADFs.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I wouldn't recommend those small ones unless you can find on that you can adjust the temperature on, which I've never been able to do. The "preset" ones have caused nothing but problems for me. A 7w that was supposed to raise the temp 2-4 degrees in a 2.5 gallon tank kicked the temp up a full 10 degrees! High 80s is not where I wanted it. I'll never use another heater that doesn't have a regulator and temperature control on it.


----------



## PaulInKingston (Dec 4, 2005)

I'll make sure it has a regulator and temperature control, tanks again.


----------

